# Wade fishing options



## cdokhani (Jun 29, 2013)

I am going wade fishing tomorrow. Where are some easy places to get to by car, that actually hold fish?


----------



## cdokhani (Jun 29, 2013)

My two wading spots right now are anahuac wild life refuge and san Luis pass


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

I find that the Bolivar pocket can produce even when the winds have west in them. Very sharky over there sometimes, but it is one of my favorite places to fish, especially when south west winds make a mess out of SLP. Probably didnt tell you anything you didnt already know, but I had to throw that out there. PS, there is my first emoticon ever!


----------

